# Apple TV2 Micro USB - USB cable?



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Anyone know if there is a place I can get this cable in Canada?
The recommended cable I need is a "Dynex Micro USB Charge and Sync Cable DX-C114201"

Saw some on eBay, But they cost $1.49, But they want over $27. for shipping from the U.S.

I need the cable to install a Firecore program.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Ask a friend that has a BlackBerry as they use that as the USB charging cable. If not try the retail outlets that sell accessories for blackberries.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Lawrence said:


> Anyone know if there is a place I can get this cable in Canada?
> The recommended cable I need is a "Dynex Micro USB Charge and Sync Cable DX-C114201"
> 
> Saw some on eBay, But they cost $1.49, But they want over $27. for shipping from the U.S.
> ...


You need a micro USB to USB cable. Any brand will do. Monoprice has them for about $1, with $4-5 shipping.

If you want to get it local, then any computer shop should have it - Canada Computers, Carbon Computing, etc.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Thanks, I was reading in the Firecore forums that the "DX-C114201" was the one to buy.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Lawrence said:


> Thanks, I was reading in the Firecore forums that the "DX-C114201" was the one to buy.


If you really want that particular cable, then you'll have to go to Best Buy - it's the Best Buy house brand, and won't be available at other retail stores.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

John Clay said:


> If you really want that particular cable, then you'll have to go to Best Buy - it's the Best Buy house brand, and won't be available at other retail stores.


Yeah, It's listed on the U.S. Best Buy website,
Can't find it on the Canadian website.

They have a Blackberry cable on the Canadian website,
If that's the right one, Then I'll go buy it.

The things I have to go through to increase the functionality of my Apple TV2


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Lawrence said:


> Yeah, It's listed on the U.S. Best Buy website,
> Can't find it on the Canadian website.
> 
> They have a Blackberry cable on the Canadian website,
> ...


As I said, it's a standard cable. There's nothing special about the Dynex one. Any Micro-USB cable will work, be it BlackBerry-branded or unbranded.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

John Clay said:


> As I said, it's a standard cable. There's nothing special about the Dynex one. Any Micro-USB cable will work, be it BlackBerry-branded or unbranded.


+1 its a standard cable. I used the one included with my Western Digital "My Passport" portable drive.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I need it to install the newest media player from Firecore,
Just in case any one was wondering, Yes, I have the Black ATV installer and need this cable.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Lawrence said:


> I need it to install the newest media player from Firecore,
> Just in case any one was wondering, Yes, I have the Black ATV installer and need this cable.


Likely the cheapest you'll find it in the city:
Canada Computers | Cables & Adapters | iCAN USB A Male to Micro USB B Male Cable for Cellular Phone - 3 ft. (for Motorola, BlackBerry, LG phone to PC Datalink) (USB2MICABMM-03)


----------



## shazbat (Feb 7, 2005)

Picked my cable up from the source. Just installed this jailbreak and black flash and it really transforms the Apple tv.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

shazbat said:


> Picked my cable up from the source. Just installed this jailbreak and black flash and it really transforms the Apple tv.


Wow, Thanks for the heads up, Hadn't thought of going to the Source,
They are just down the street from where I live.

How do the new menu's look?

I'll be doing mine asap and then getting the media player from Firecore.
(I have a lifetime upgrade membership with them)


----------



## shazbat (Feb 7, 2005)

The Apple menu has a couple of extra headings, then it gets a bit scruffy when you get into the media folders, but a bonus is you get plot info for the movie/show that you select and a decent slideshow of cover art for music. All in all, pretty decent and way tidier than xmbc, which looks like **** on a stick.


----------

